# Using Spare Dlink router as repeater



## debarshi (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello

I use my ASUS RT-N12LX for connecting my wireless devices to internet. But signal in some rooms are really low, and I have a spare Dlink DIR-524 lying around. 

Can I use the spare router as a repeater to compensate for the low signal in some rooms, if so, how, because I just cant seem to figure out the right settings, as I am able to connect to the repeater but no internet connection.


Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 5, 2013)

D-Link DI-524 can not act as a Wireless bridge but ASUS RT-N12LX can so use dlink to connect to net & asus as repeater.


----------



## gcbeldar (Jan 5, 2013)

If Dlink DI-524 is connected to  Asus RT-N12Lx via Wired Lan, will solve your case ?


----------



## debarshi (Jan 5, 2013)

No, that wont help in my case, as I want to make a wireless connection between the two routers, so that the weak connection problems in the floor below, and some rooms, are solved.......

And, can you explain why I cant use the DLINK router as a repeater?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 5, 2013)

for a router to work as a repeater it must have the wireless bridge capability which will be mentioned in its features.i was wrong though about your asus router having this feature though.it seems that LX version of N12 is missing this feature:
ASUS - Networks- ASUS RT-N12LX


> This product does not support universal repeater mode. If needed, please find RT-N10U, RT-N12, RT-N13U, or RT-N15U


as for dlink DI-524 it is long known that this model does not have this feature.only way is to connect these 2 routers by lan wire which may be a bit inconvenient but will do the job.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 5, 2013)

Ouch that hurt

*i1327.photobucket.com/albums/u675/debarshi_nayak/rOUTER_zps64b55b61.jpg

Is this possible??

Sorry for the pathetic illustration


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2013)

like i said earlier it can be done only if you connect asus to dlink using lan wire.distance between them doesn't look too much from above figure for a lan wire.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, the problem is that I have to drill holes in 3 10" walls to connect both routers by lan wire.


----------

